# Long Island, NY - Getting Out - Selling '97 F250HD 7.3 - $7,500 obo



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Photo link is near the bottom.

It's time for me to get out of the biz for now. I was never big leagues, but my biggest customer wants to lower their prices (have been constant for 3 years). I can handle the drop, but the real kicker is that my kids are getting bigger (3 and 19-months-old as I'm typing), and that means that if I'm out plowing all day, I'm not home sledding and pelting them with snowballs.

I'll be keeping one truck since I do still plow my father's driveway and my grandparents. Plus I might try to make a few bucks on the side here and there if the bug bites. I'm not officially closing the doors... Just taking an indefinite hiatus.

The one thing I have to sell is my '97 Ford, so without further ado:

(pardon the copy/paste)

For sale is a 1997 Ford F250HD 7.3 with plow and salt spreader.

The truck has 230,000 miles. The body is in great shape for a 22-year-old truck. The cab corners are solid, but there is some rot on the rockers under the extended cab windows on each side. The engine runs strong and starts right up every time. It has a new fuel bowl, o-rings, lines, hoses, and fittings from Riff-Raff diesel. The engine was pulled in 2017 to replace the oil pan. The previous owner tried epoxying over it (which done sometime before I bought the truck in 2014), but I had it fixed the right way to the tune of almost $3,000.

Transmission was rebuilt in 2015 and has less than 15,000 miles on it. The truck was only used in the winter, and was driven two or three times a month during the summer to keep things fresh.

The transfer case actuator was replaced in the middle of last winter. Brake lines were replaced last fall.

The forward fuel tank was replaced in 2015 and the rear tank was replaced last fall.

I have quite a few spare parts for the truck.

- Rear bumper. The truck was backed into a dumpster and the current bumper was dented. I have a spare in mint condition but haven't put it on bc I didn't trust my drivers to not back into anything else!

-Transfer Case Actuator

-Brake pads and rotors

-Window regulator (power windows and locks all work)

-Tailgate

I'm sure there's more laying around that I'll throw in. Obviously, I planned on keeping this truck for a while. I always kept it in good shape, since it was a money-maker during the winter and needed it to stay running. The truck was gone through before each winter, and anything that broke during the season was repaired right away during the spring.

The truck comes with a 2-yard, gas=powered Buyers SaltDogg stainless steel spreader.

It also comes with your choice of either an 8' Ultramount plow or a 9' Ultramount with wings (10' total width). The plows are each for sale separately, so if one sells before the truck sells, the leftover plow will be included. The truck-side brackets were replaced before this past winter.

It's a good truck that runs great despite the mileage. It's got a lot of life left in it and a lot of work left to do. The only rot on the truck is what was mentioned earlier. The frame is in great shape and only really shows surface rust and scaling.

I hate to get rid of it because I love this 7.3, but I have no use for it anymore. I'm getting out of the snowplow game since my kids are getting older, and if I'm out all day plowing that means that I'm not home pelting them with snowballs.

LINKS TO PHOTOS:


http://imgur.com/gjhIga2


Asking $7,500. Open to offers.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Open to offers!


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Bumpity. Make offer.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Now on eBay

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...29466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg&toolid=11111


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/323983849676?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Starting bid $4,500.


----------

